# Estimating spraying metal doors and frames



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

First thing, I'm not looking for what you would charge, but for some guidence, so don't jump all over me. I'm from a small midwest town, new at spraying. I've got a chance to spray some metal doors and frames for this construction company and they want a bid. First job is 8 doors, no frames, painted red pre-installed, they are exterior doors. They are new doors, but I knew of someone that painted one that would show rust spots each time he would apply a coat of paint. So I figure I need to re-prime all doors then apply color. I figure $100 per door plus materials. Too high, too low? The other bid is on 2 doors. One single w/frame and one dbl door w/frame and upper window. These are to be painted after installation at a school 23miles away. I'm thinking $450 plus materials for both doors. I've tried searching this forum and others and lots of google time plus no help from local search. Any advice would be appreciated. Also any suggestions on prefered exterior paint would be nice. Going to use my Graco Truecoat sprayer and talk to my local SW and DV stores for advice.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Figure out these basics
1. How much material it will take for each door
2. How much actual labor it will take to do each door
3. How much for gas, sprayer maintenance , overhead , sundries etc.

$100 doesn't seem like much
Also use DTM on the doors


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds perfect


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The only way to know is to submit the bid. If you get it, the pricing worked for the GC. If you make enough money to keep your business afloat then it worked for you too. If you can do all that in one day, by yourself, I suppose $450 would be okay money.


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 27, 2012)

Pinchegordo hit the nail on the head. I could not have said it any better.


----------

